# MASS GH



## BorntoLift (Nov 1, 2014)

Hey guys

Was wondering if MASS GH from Olympus labs worth the price? is it actually working ?

Could it be a good idea to use it during PCT?


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

BorntoLift said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Was wondering if MASS GH from Olympus labs worth the price? is it actually working ?
> 
> Could it be a good idea to use it during PCT?


From what I hear it does work.. but it's less effective and quite costly compared to peptides


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

dbaird said:


> From what I hear it does work.. but it's less effective and quite costly compared to peptides


reckon there would be any synergy combining peptides with it ?

im sure i heard a while back that oral GH was a waste of cash, could be wrong though


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

swole troll said:


> reckon there would be any synergy combining peptides with it ?
> 
> im sure i heard a while back that oral GH was a waste of cash, could be wrong though


Its not an oral GH really it makes you release your own GH like GHRP and mod i think. On looking closer this product contains 2 SARMS LDG-4033 and MK-677

But the one I was thinking of is MK-677, I must admoit it does sound a bit tasty

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ibutamoren


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

hm i was interested until i saw "stimulating action of the endogenous hormone ghrelin."

my appetite is already veracious as it is, i only stop eating because i dont want to become obese, i'm NEVER full

also arnt SARM's slightly suppressive? ive heard of guys running ostarine during PCT and having difficulty recovering

my main interest in the compound OP linked is for use during PCT alongside my ipam and mod grf


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

swole troll said:


> hm i was interested until i saw "stimulating action of the endogenous hormone ghrelin."
> 
> my appetite is already veracious as it is, i only stop eating because i dont want to become obese, i'm NEVER full
> 
> ...


I think it depends which one.. I have only had a quick read about them to be honest. I think some require a pct them selves


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no oral substance has been shown to raise GH levels to any significant amount........is this stuff supposed to do that as from what i read it is just a SARM product?


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> no oral substance has been shown to raise GH levels to any significant amount........is this stuff supposed to do that as from what i read it is just a SARM product?


yes its just a sarm product.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Nootropics/comments/2mn0rh

This guy has had bloods done while on it. But he didn't get any prior to using it.

Here is a pic of his bloodworks


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

this sounds better https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anamorelin


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the blood work is irrelevant if there was no base line done before he was on this product to be fair......

did he have the bloods taken after training, after fasting?? these will both influence GH and IGF but to be honest the amount he has is not impressive by any means but hey if he is doing well on them then thats all that matters but no oral product will release GH to any noticeable amount.....


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> the blood work is irrelevant if there was no base line done before he was on this product to be fair......
> 
> did he have the bloods taken after training, after fasting?? these will both influence GH and IGF but to be honest the amount he has is not impressive by any means but hey if he is doing well on them then thats all that matters but no oral product will release GH to any noticeable amount.....


tbh I don't know Paul its not something I have considered running. My initial reply to the op is that they are not as effective or as cost effective as peptides.


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

I've been using that mk 677 just to see for myself what it was like. One thing I noticed that I'd now take it for is what seems like improved sleep and my appetite has come rocketing back which works for me. Just a bit costly for only that.


----------

